# 20+gb free but "no space on device" for squid

## DawgG

today my squid stopped serving and cache.log stated:

```
2009/02/24 15:53:57| storeUfsCreate: Failed to create /cache/00/41/0000411D ((28) No space left on device)
```

a lot of times for different objects.

i thought it was just an issue of the configured space and because there is still a lot of left on the cache-disk

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda1              57G   33G   21G  62% /cache

```

i just increased it via squid-conf from 35 to 55 gb:

```
cache_dir ufs /cache 55000 16 256
```

i then deleted the relevant swap.logs and recreated the cache_dirs with squid -z, restarted squid and after some minutes of very slow transfers the same error messages appeared again. (space free as above). i then deleted some very large logs from the same disk (with squid still running) but even after i could not even create an empty dir.

since i was in a hurry (users waiting to use squid) i decided to delete all cached objects and start squid with empty cache_dirs (which i then did and now it's running fine)

i wonder what went on... i strongly suspect that the fs ran out of inodes (didn't have time to check this real thouroughly) shouldn't there have been something about this in the logs?

after the old cachedirs were deleted (took mor than one hour) there are a lot more free inodes:

```
squid cache # df -hi

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

/dev/hda1               3.6M     24K    3.6M    1% /cache
```

----------

## honp

Similar problem was solved here a few days before. Try to look to open files using lsof.

Maybe try sync.

Here is the post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=5509463#5509463

----------

## DawgG

thx for the tip. i'm almost positive now it was the inodes. for the next install i'll create the fs differently.

i think using sync, lsof and du -hs (as suggested in the linked post) is kind of usless on a squid-proxy with about 150+ currently very active users on it  :wink:

----------

